# Using a Lionel transformer to run American Flyer?



## Slufoot#733

Maybe a silly question....BUT....can I use a Lionel transformer to run an American Flyer train? They're both AC 0-14 volts. Seems like it should work.
The reason is simple. I have a nice old AM train set with a transformer. But the knob is broken off the transformer. I plan to use this train set under the tree this Christmas. But so far I haven't found a replacement knob for the AM 1 1/2, 50 watt transformer. Ebay has complete transformers but I would like to fix mine and use it. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated.

KT


----------



## DonR

Yes. You can use a Lionel transformer for
an AF train...or even an old Marx transformer.
They all have variable AC output for the track.

Don


----------



## flyernut

Most of my power consists of Lionel ZW's, RW's, and smaller. I also have AF transformers..To answer your question, yes you can use Lionel to power your AF.


----------



## mopac

I use a lionel transformer. I have a nice AF dual control (12B) transformer but I like
the lionel better. The AF transformer starts at 7 volts. The lionel starts at 2 1/2 volts.
So better slow speed operation with the lionel. I have a lionel ZW also, like flyernut's.
4 train control.


----------



## Slufoot#733

Thank you all for the info.
I suspected it would be a non-issue but always best to be sure. 

Have a good one,

KT


----------



## flyernut

Slufoot#733 said:


> Thank you all for the info.
> I suspected it would be a non-issue but always best to be sure.
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> KT


Your very welcome.. I see by your avatar you are from Wampum, PA..Did you know they mention that town in the movie "Platoon?"


----------



## Slufoot#733

No, I didn't know that. I saw that movie once many years ago but didn't catch the reference to Wampum. Though I have lived in the area, and knew Wampum quite well, I have only lived in Wampum for about three years. 
It's a sleepy little village with a cement factory, the old limestone mines and not much else. 
Good catch, I would have never remembered that.


----------



## dterhu

mopac said:


> I use a lionel transformer. I have a nice AF dual control (12B) transformer but I like
> the lionel better. The AF transformer starts at 7 volts. The lionel starts at 2 1/2 volts.
> So better slow speed operation with the lionel. I have a lionel ZW also, like flyernut's.
> 4 train control.


I have an 18B American Flyer transformer but having issues with the two throttle controls. I have taken it apart numerous times to line up the parts that allow the variable speed. Which Lionel transformer could I use as a replacement? Thanks.


----------



## flyernut

Any Lionel transformer will basically work. I use a couple of ZW's.


----------



## santafe158

Whenever I get the bug to run my Flyer set, I use a Lionel LW. A ZW would also be good if you have more than one track to power.


----------



## AFGP9

Slufoot#733 said:


> Maybe a silly question....BUT....can I use a Lionel transformer to run an American Flyer train? They're both AC 0-14 volts. Seems like it should work.
> The reason is simple. I have a nice old AM train set with a transformer. But the knob is broken off the transformer. I plan to use this train set under the tree this Christmas. But so far I haven't found a replacement knob for the AM 1 1/2, 50 watt transformer. Ebay has complete transformers but I would like to fix mine and use it.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> KT


I too use a ZW for the main control of my layout. Also have 2 12B AF transformers and an 1133 Lionel. All doing specific things and all are compatible since all are AC. The ZW allows for way better slow starts and running.

Kenny


----------

